
Millennials can't afford baby boomers' homes and it's creating a major problem - howard941
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/millennials-vs-baby-boomers-big-houses-real-estate-market-problems-2019-3
======
DigiMortal
Taking a step back, doesn't that just reduce demand with enough "millennials"
that do not have that purchasing power? Or will rich foreigners come in and
buy it all up and rent it out to us poor millennials?

